# For $500 would you...?



## Shelley (Dec 1, 2010)

This is easy, just reply yes or no to the previous question, then add your own *For $500 would you *question.

For $500 would you shave your eyebrows off?


----------



## katana (Dec 1, 2010)

No way!

For $500 would you go with out makeup in public for a week?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2010)

For sure!

For $500, would you wear the same pair of underwear for 3 days straight?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 2, 2010)

NO way!

For $500 would you not brush your teeth for a week?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I would go camping. =D Deep woods camping

For 500$ would you ... eat a cockroach?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2010)

Sure!  A regular cockroach, not those ones from Madagascar.

For $500, would you flash a stranger while standing at a bus stop?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes

 For $500, Would you pick up a pair of underware laying on the side of the road?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahaha  Yes

For $500, would you stand up at your desk at work or class and sing your country's national anthem?


----------



## katana (Dec 2, 2010)

divadoll will do anything for money! LoL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't go to school or work atm....but I'd have to say at my last job....No.

For $500 would you wear a thong string bikini to a public beach?


----------



## Bexy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sure, why not.

Would you: Not shave, pluck or wax anything for a month?



> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> divadoll will do anything for money! LoL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes,

For 500$ would you kiss a random stranger?


----------



## katana (Dec 2, 2010)

Just a quick kiss or peck...no making out....lol

yes.

For $500 would you be a body painting model for all of your old highschool friends and your family to see?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes

For $500, would you eat 100 jalapeno peppers?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, after a few my mouth/body would go numb anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For 500$ would you not eat for 3 days?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 2, 2010)

I can wash my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> divadoll will do anything for money! LoL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...







> Originally Posted by *Kraezinsane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, after a few my mouth/body would go numb anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For 500$ would you not eat for 3 days?


 As long as I can drink fluids, yes.

For $500, would you pick up a large rat?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes. As long as it didn't bite me &gt;.&lt;

For 500$ would you drop a class you were making a good grade in?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 2, 2010)

Nope.

For $500 would you wear that pair of ^^^ said undies!?!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

No way!






For 500$ would you not wash your face for a month?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope

For $500, would you leave your unwashed dishes piled in the sink for a week?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes

For 500$ Would you give up listening to music for a month?


----------



## Shelley (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes.

For $500 would you eat a wasp?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 3, 2010)

If its dead, yes.

For $500, would you carry around a dead mouse in your pocket for a week?


----------



## katana (Dec 4, 2010)

Eew No!

For $500 would you shave your head into a mohawk


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 4, 2010)

No

For 500$ would you go without electricity for 3 mo?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2010)

Yikes no.

For $500, would you go on a Polar Bear swim?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 4, 2010)

Woo no!

For 500$ would you cheat on a test?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2010)

If no one is going to fink on my afterwards, YES!

For $500, would you sleep in your car for a week?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For 500$ Would you post a picture of yourself nude on the interwebz?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2010)

If I don't have to show my face or my name?? Yes.

For $500... Would you go to work in your pajamas?  (they have to be pajamas in a complete set)


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh definintly!

For 500$ Would you give up your phone for a week?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2010)

You can probably keep it forever and I won't miss it.

For $500, would you watch all the SAW movies back to back with only 10 min bathroom breaks after each movie?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, I've actually been wanting to see them..

For 500$ would you go without sleep for 3 days?


----------



## katana (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes

For $500 would you momentarily jump into a predator pavillion at the zoo?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 4, 2010)

No!  Not everything for $$$

For $500, would you take a drink from a stranger's cup at McDonalds?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes

For 500$ would you go to work looking like Mimi from the Drew Carey show.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll substitute class for work since I don't work. Yes, I would!

For $500, would you eat McDonald's hamburgers every day for a month?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmm.. because I've worked so hard to lose the 15lbs I've lost.. I'm going to say no..

for 500$ would you give a sponge bath to Mickey Rourke?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 5, 2010)

EEEUW!  No.  I just can't get past the plastic surgery done to his face.

For $500, would you eat out of a dumpster behind a restaurant?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 5, 2010)

No way!

For 500$ would you stay in a shady hotel for a week?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 5, 2010)

NO!!!  Of all things I'm scared of bedbugs!

For $500 would you get drunk at the office/school Holiday party?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol, yea

For 500$ would you purposefully fall asleep in the summer sun with sun tan oil on? (No sunscreen)


----------



## Shelley (Dec 5, 2010)

No. I tan easily but I don't want skin cancer at the same time.

For $500 would you moon your neighbor?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's one of the Miami Dolphin players.  His GF is a snob! 

For $500 would you, tell someone you didn't know their makeup looked really bad?


----------



## vixie13 (Dec 5, 2010)

No way, not my place!!

For $500 would you, drink a shot glass of hot sauce?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 5, 2010)

In a heartbeat!

For $500, would you kill a chicken?


----------



## akathegnat (Dec 5, 2010)

NO WAY!  My chickens are my pets!  I don't care if it's not mine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500, would you go with out your favorite food for a month?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmm I have so many.  I can go without a couple of favourites. 

For $500, would you invite a homeless person into your house for the night?


----------



## Darla (Dec 6, 2010)

Of  course! besides its cold here

For $500   would you flash your chest at a rock concert?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 6, 2010)

No.  The concerts that I had gone to were not the 'flash your t*ts' kind. 

For $500, would you eat a whole lemon?


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes!

For 500$ would you let a random guy boob grab you?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 6, 2010)

Getting paid is better than free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yes unless he is creepy then no.

For $500, would you walk around with something in your teeth for 5 days.  Different things like lipstick or spinach..


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 6, 2010)

Hmm no, just because my teeth are so sensitive..

For 500$ would you jump out of a plane?


----------



## Shelley (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes if I have a parachute attached.

For $500 would you crash a wedding?


----------



## Karren (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd crash one for free if it had an open bar!!

For $500 would run naked down a street where no one knew you?


----------



## honeykim (Dec 7, 2010)

hm depends. if its night yes. broad daylight no.

for $500, would you walk barefeet on hot coal?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 7, 2010)

No! I'd have to spend the $500 on medical bills! 

For $500 would you shave your head?


----------



## Andi (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely not, I wouldnÂ´t shave my head for any amount of $.

For $500 would you be part of any well known reality show?


----------



## katana (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, I guess I may LOL
 

For $500 would you go through a naked body scanner at the airport without opting out?


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes!

For $500 would you give up the beauty community for 2 months?? Includes blog, YouTube and Forums!


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 7, 2010)

Easy done!!!

For $500 would you murder your least FAV celebrity?


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha, R Patz is my least fav but sadly no I couldn't murder anyone for any amount of money!

For $500 would you finish signing all 472 corporate xmas cards for me??


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 7, 2010)

God no! Lol.

For $500 would you catch a tarantula, cook it, then eat it?


----------



## katana (Dec 7, 2010)

No freakin' way!!

For $500 would you get yout h1n1/flu shot (vaccination)?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 7, 2010)

sure? lol.

for $500 would you go on a blind date?


----------



## katana (Dec 7, 2010)

No, I am with my Soulmate.

For $500 would you wear blue lipstick everyday for a month?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm going to say... Yes.. lol

For $500, would you pick someone else's nose?  lol!


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 8, 2010)

It would depend on the person and the boogie!

For 500$ would you drive your friends car cross-country? (Based on a true story)


----------



## divadoll (Dec 8, 2010)

No. 

For $500, would you shave you head and once you get paid, donate the $500 to charity?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 9, 2010)

No, I wouldn't shave my head, but I would give that money to charity for sure.

For $500 would you show your bare bum to the world? But your face be hidden and unknown?


----------



## Berialle (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes!

For $500 would you dye your eyebrows purple?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes and I would dye my hair to match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've had purple hair but not eyebrows.  I don't have too much brow hair.

For $500, would you stay away from MUT for a week?


----------



## katana (Dec 10, 2010)

If I didn't lose my position as Mod, yes.

But I couldn't stay away longer then a week, even just a week is REALLY pushing it for me! LoL

For $500 would you eat a piece of 6 day old left over pizza?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 10, 2010)

Ugh.  No.

For $500, would you drink a whole bottle of flat pop?


----------



## katana (Dec 10, 2010)

Nope.

For $500 would you go bungee jumping?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes.

For $500 would you go swimming with great white sharks? In one of those cages?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 11, 2010)

As long as I get a shark suit too...then yes! I'd love to see great whites up close.

For $500, would you go into a strip club, go up to a pole and dance...you don't have to take off any clothing.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 11, 2010)

it'd be hard, but I think so!

for $500 would you prank call your boss?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 11, 2010)

We've done that before, mostlikely be able to do it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500, would you be able to do all your Christmas shopping for EVERYONE on your list in under an hour?  ...this includes all wrapping paper, bows, etc.


----------



## katana (Dec 11, 2010)

Haha No way, unless maybe I shopped online.

In stores, impossible! But for $500 I would definetly try! LoL

For $500 would you camp alone for the night in the woods were "The Blair Witch Project" was filmed?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For $500 would you camp alone for the night in the woods were "The Blair Witch Project" was filmed?



yes! i am definitely up for a good spook!

Would you hike the length of the appalachian trail for $500 if all your expenses were paid?  http://www.appalachiantrail.org/site/c.mqLTIYOwGlF/b.4805471/k.2480/ThruHiking.htm


----------



## katana (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes I would.

For $500 not wear nail polish on your toes for a year?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely!  I wouldn't even have to try very hard

For $500, would you stay home and do laundry non-stop for 2 days?


----------



## katana (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes

For $500 would you eat a can of dog food?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 11, 2010)

No, not canned food.  Dry...maybe

For $500, would you break all of the plates in your cupboard?...everyday dishes only, not the good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes.

For $500 would you not wash your hair for a month?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 11, 2010)

HELL NO!  The one smell on the top of my make me puke list, is HAIR  I can't stand the smell of greasy hair. *gag*

For $500, would you eat your dinner served on top of the cover of your toilet seat?


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2010)

Eew! NO WAY!

Gag!

For $500 would you give up high heels for a year?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 12, 2010)

Yahoo!!! Does it count if I don't wear high heels to begin with?

For $500, would you host a birthday party for 20 little 3 year olds?


----------



## LaurynVonTeese (Dec 12, 2010)

Quote:eeeeeeewwwww Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For sure!

For $500, would you wear the same pair of underwear for 3 days straight?


----------



## LaurynVonTeese (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, they will grow back

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is easy, just reply yes or no to the previous question, then add your own *For $500 would you *question.

For $500 would you shave your eyebrows off?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 12, 2010)

Sure.

For $500 would you go 2 days without tele/music?


----------



## katana (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes

For $500 would you streak your highschool gymnasium?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 13, 2010)

No.

For $500, would you return to your old high school and attend classes for a week.


----------



## katana (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500 would you eat 2 dozen donuts at once? (24)


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 13, 2010)

Noo, I hate donuts. I could try but I don't think i could. D:

For $500 would you walk down the street how you woke up? In p.j's, no makeup, hair messy etc?


----------



## katana (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure would! LoL

For $500 would you wear silver lipstick and purple shadow to work?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sure would! LoL
> 
> For $500 would you wear silver lipstick and purple shadow to work?


Yup

For $500, would you walk up to a stranger and critique their outfit and makeup in a negative way?


----------



## Shelley (Dec 15, 2010)

Nope.

For $500 would you stick your hand in an aquarium full of piranha's?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 16, 2010)

For 0.000001 second. 






For $500 would you hunt down a wild animal, kill it then eat it?


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 16, 2010)

no....yuck!

for $500.00 would you eat a whole cake by yourself?


----------



## Shelley (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes.

For $500 would you throw a ball at a wasp nest?


----------



## katana (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep.

For $500 would you sing a solo at a wedding?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes!

For $500, would you write a 15 page essay on Global Warming?  lol


----------



## katana (Dec 18, 2010)

No way. LoL

For $500 would you go on a japenese game show?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 18, 2010)

Just to go on it, yup!

For $500, would you get licks kisses from 100 puppies?


----------



## katana (Dec 18, 2010)

I would for free!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500 would you go hang gliding?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 18, 2010)

I would like lick kisses from 100 puppies too.  but hang gliding, I'm terrified of falling so NO!

For $500, would you dress up as a clown and ride public transit for 3 hrs?


----------



## katana (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes I would.

For $500 would you dress up as Lady Gaga and crash perform at a friends party?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 19, 2010)

Just not that Meat dress...but sure, its a friend's party.

For $500, would you eat and finish off a 10lb hamburger all by yourself?


----------



## katana (Dec 19, 2010)

I could try, but there is no way I'd be able to finish.

For $500 would you work a double shift in retail at the crazy busy mall, the last day of Christmas shopping?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 19, 2010)

HAHA!  Sure! If I get a wage and the $500.

For $500, would you work in a concession stand at a hockey game?


----------



## Ingrid (Dec 19, 2010)

for just one or two days? then yes

For $500, would you spend a night in a haunted hotel room all by yourself?


----------



## katana (Dec 20, 2010)

By myself?? I don't think so... if my SO could stay with me then yes.

For $500 would you be the newspaper "sunshine girl" (It is a new girl in a bikini or such with a full page colour photo in the newspaper every day)


----------



## divadoll (Dec 20, 2010)

I was a Smile of the Day in the Province newspaper before but I wasn't in a bikini.  If I have to be in a bikini then NO!

For $500.00, would you go on that show "How to look good naked"?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah probably. I'm only 17. Lmao. My body hasn't been through pregnacy etc as of yet. (;

For $500 would you shave one side of your head?


----------



## photomakeupguru (Dec 21, 2010)

For $500 would you give up your electronics for a month ?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 21, 2010)

You didn't answer my question, so ima post it again... D:

And Maybe if i was highly busy and entertained.

For $500 would you shave one side of your head?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 22, 2010)

At my age, it may not grow back like I'd want so no.

For $500, would you live without sugar or anything sweet for a month?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 22, 2010)

Na.

For $500 would you chop off your right arm to save a child from cancer?


----------



## llehsal (Dec 22, 2010)

If its my child ...yes...

For $500 would you work in a mental institution for a week?  (It seems easy, but it's not).


----------



## cutepandobear (Dec 22, 2010)

Definitely not.

For $500 would you pump your gas in nothing but your panties?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 22, 2010)

If it was in a deserted place with nobody at all about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lol.

For $500 would you put your head in the toilet?


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, I probably would.  lol

For $500, would you eat some of someone else's dryer lint?


----------



## katana (Dec 22, 2010)

No, Hahahaha! What a bizarre question! LoL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500 would you be the greeter at a Walmart superstore, the day after Christmas? (Boxing Day here in Canada)


----------



## Ingrid (Dec 22, 2010)

just for that one day, yes

for $500 would you eat nothing but Mcdonalds for breakfast, lunch and dinner for a week?


----------



## katana (Dec 23, 2010)

Eew, No. Not even for $500!

For $500 would you decorate your boyfriends room with Playboy Center fold posters, on every wall and door?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 23, 2010)

No.  I know its not easy. 

For $500, would you sew your own New Year's Eve party dress?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd try.

For $500 would you travel back in time and take the risk of getting eaten by dinosaurs? LOL.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 23, 2010)

No way!!

For $500 would you step out your door naked in the dead of winter for 3 minutes?


----------



## katana (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, but not my front door here, its in a subdivision with very close neighbours.

For $500 would you visit a nude beach? and participate in the nudity! lol


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 25, 2010)

for a second






for 500 would you be able to murder your worst enemy?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 26, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, but not my front door here, its in a subdivision with very close neighbours.
> 
> For $500 would you visit a nude beach? and participate in the nudity! lol


Wreck Beach by UBC is a nude beach.  I inadvertently walked to it once without realizing.  There's never any hot bodies there, just scary ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would kill my worst enemy if I have total immunity from prosecution for it as being a crime.  I would if we were alone on a deserted island probably.

For $500, would you stand outside your work building wearing a sandwich board advertising for Subway or Quiznos or pizza?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes! It'd be fun!!!





For $500 would you go to a haunted asylm and stay the night? BY YOURSELF!!!

Mwahahahaha.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 26, 2010)

No way, not for a $billion.

For $500, would you milk a cow?


----------



## katana (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha, yeh I would.

For $500 would you wear a baseball cap everyday for a month?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't wear hats now so No.

For $500, would you adapt and KEEP a vegan diet for a month?


----------



## llehsal (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes!  I was vegan for close to a year!!!!!  

For $500 would you go without tea of coffee for a year?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2010)

No because without my coffee, I'd sleep walk thru my whole day at work.

For $500, would you dye your hair green?


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 28, 2010)

No, I wouldn't. It would damage it to bleach it light enough to get it green!

For $500, would you eat a live cricket?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope.  No bug eating for me.

For $500, would you cut off your own pinkie toe?


----------



## katana (Dec 28, 2010)

No. Ouch!

For $500 would you dress up as a mascot for a highschool football game?


----------



## cutepandobear (Dec 29, 2010)

If I didn't have to do any crazy stunts, yeah :]

For $500 would you give up your cellphone, computer, and tv for a month?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd give up my cellphone but not TV and computer so no.

For $500, would you eat snake meat?


----------



## llehsal (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope...Vegetarian alert!

For $500, would you swim in the middle of the ocean (well really far out) with proper floating devices of course?

(I ask because I can never do this...knowing that there are thousands of miles of abyssy :| )


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 31, 2010)

Sure would. Shark alerttttt.

For $500 would you come to Australia?






(Where I live, stinking hot today, btw, haha)


----------



## Shelley (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes definitely. Australia looks gorgeous from pics I've seen.

For $500 would you swim with a crocodile?


----------



## katana (Dec 31, 2010)

No.

For $500 would you go on a 3 month no buy?


----------



## internetchick (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ Hell yes! I would spend the three months planning my $500 spree.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500 would you eat a small container of expired yogurt?


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 31, 2010)

Gosh no! Ewwwww!!!

For $500 would you become and annoying paparatzi to your fav celeb, and them 'hate' you for invading their privacy?


----------



## katana (Jan 1, 2011)

Absolutly not, I wouldn't do that to anyone.

For $500 would you eat ice cream off the floor?


----------



## divadoll (Jan 1, 2011)

Off of my kitchen floor, yes.  Off of the floor in a public washroom, no

For $500, would you drink a cup of water from a pond found in a public park?


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 1, 2011)

I hate water so no.

For $500 would you cut your own hair?


----------



## bonjoursydney (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes.

I trust myself with scissors.

For $500, would you finish a marathon in a party dress and heels?


----------



## divadoll (Jan 2, 2011)

I can barely walk in heels much less run so NO!

For $500, would you go sky diving?


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure would.

For $500 would you drink a whole 12 pack of Coke in 24 hours?


----------



## divadoll (Jan 3, 2011)

For $500, I sure would!!!  I'd probably be so jittery and sick but it'd be worth it!

For $500, would you throw your laptop down a stairwell?


----------



## katana (Jan 3, 2011)

No way! I would need at least enough money to get a new one!

For $500 would you stop brushing your teeth for a week?


----------



## divadoll (Jan 3, 2011)

If I don't have to leave the house and I get to use some mouthwash...sure

For $500, would you shoplift something from a department store?


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 4, 2011)

If it was a packed to biscuits and I wasn't going to get caught I would, then donate it to charity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500 would you run into a burning house to save a screaming baby?


----------



## Ingrid (Jan 5, 2011)

depends how bad it is burning, if it's not too bad I would do it for free to save a life.

For $500 would you eat a small bowl of dog food?


----------



## divadoll (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd eat a bowl of DRY dog food but not wet. ugh

For $500, would you kiss a monkey?


----------



## snowfaerie (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't even use my phone. Yes.

For $500 would you fart really loud in public?


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 6, 2011)

In a place I don't live sure..

For $500 would you drink contaminated water?


----------



## katana (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolutly not.

For $500 would you be a lady of the night?


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 8, 2011)

Whats that? &gt;&lt;

For $500 would you pose for Playboy?


----------



## Shelley (Jan 29, 2011)

No.

For $500 would you eat a bucket of fried chicken?


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, I would.

For $500 would you go stop showering for a week?


----------



## divadoll (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't do it for a day unless I was really sick.  I'd die if I can't shower for a week!

For $500, would you not check your personal emails for a week?


----------



## katana (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes For $500 would you decorate your room with Justin bieber posters, lol ?


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 14, 2011)

In the words of Ozzy Osborn, "What's a Bieber?" hahaha No For $500 would you go to work with Lady Gaga stage makeup on?


----------



## elena22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Absolutely

For $500 would you eat maggots?


----------



## JenHeartsMakeup (Jun 15, 2011)

NO!

For $500 would you sleep outside in the woods for 2 weeks?


----------



## katana (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, in the right weather with a tent.

For $500 would you eat a bowl of dog kibble?


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 19, 2013)

No way!

For $500, would you give up contact with your significant other for 2 weeks?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Aug 19, 2013)

Sure! I've lived through 2 deployments, 2 weeks is nothin! For $500 would you eat a tube of Chapstick?


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha yeah I lick it off now anyways.

For $500 could you live without all electronics for a month?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes

For $500 would you give up deodorant for a week?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh easily! My dad has never worn deodorant a day in his life -- he NEVER has BO. I'm lucky to have inherited that trait too 






For $500 would you pick up a dead bird on the sidewalk?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes

For $500 would you do it with your opposite orientation? (If straight with same  if gay opposite )


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes.

For $500, would you only use a kitty litter box in place of a toilet for a week?


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 14, 2013)

as long as no one is watching sure

for $500 would you face your worst fear?


----------



## EmEm1201 (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe.. Lol

For 500 dollars would you give up MUT?


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 20, 2013)

nope,lol

for $500 would you eat a bug?


----------



## EmEm1201 (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess..

for $500 would you not bathe for a month?


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 20, 2013)

no

for $500 would you eat nothing but fried food for a month?


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 20, 2013)

No For $500 would you purposely paint your fingernails and make a mess up to your first knuckle and then go in public for the day?


----------



## EmEm1201 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah lol

for $500 would you go a week of eating food you don't like?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

probably not

for $500 would you go a month with no bra in public and all regular events?


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 21, 2013)

Absolutely not. For $500 would you wear only pjs for a month?


----------



## Deareux (Sep 21, 2013)

Heck yes! For $500 would you wear bunny slippers everywhere for one month?


----------



## slinka (Sep 21, 2013)

Most definitely!

For $500 would you cut your natural eyelashes real short?


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 21, 2013)

No way. For $500 would you eat baby food for a month?


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes, because I'm a cheap whore lol.

For $500 would you eat only Mcdonald's chicken nuggets for a year?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 22, 2013)

> Yes, because I'm a cheap whore lol. For $500 would you eat only Mcdonald's chicken nuggets for a year?


 Heckssss yeah, as long as I get sweet and sour to dip them in! For $500 would you "cart jack" a stranger shopping in the condom and sexual health section of a store?


----------



## pamela43 (Sep 26, 2013)

To easy?

Would you go swimming in the nuddy?


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 26, 2013)

I sure would!

On the same topic...for $500 would you streak?


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 27, 2013)

As long as it wasn't through a huge crowd, sure.

For $500, would you wear only one colour nail polish for a whole year?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes. I can see myself wearing Orly Rage for a year. For $500 would you not watch TV for a month?


----------



## lorizav (Sep 28, 2013)

Sure, for $500 I will clean my house (I have to do it anyway) and hell, I'll clean your apartment too , where do you live.? LOL


----------



## lorizav (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh duh, I"m supposed to ask a question? For $500 would you give up coffee for a month? (Personally without caffeine I couldn't get to work, so no)


----------



## nillabee (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes I gave up coffee for two years while I was pregnant and nursing... Out of everything I missed coffee the most, even more than wine lol. For $500 would you give up buying all types of makeup for a year?


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 28, 2013)

Does that include subscription boxes?

Yes. But only under protest.

For $500 would you go without a cell phone for 6 months?


----------



## slinka (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah, cause I probably have more than enough to get me through a year lol.

For $500, would you only wear 8" clear stiletto heels for 5 months?


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, cause I probably have more than enough to get me through a year lol.

For $500, would you only wear 8" clear stiletto heels for 5 months?

Yes,  I'll walk through the pain

For $500, Would you ride a bike everywhere for a month?


----------



## wrkreads (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaurenElle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  For $500, Would you ride a bike everywhere for a month?

No, I live on a mountain. Everything is up or down hill.

For $500 would you go without a cell phone for 6 months?


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, I live on a mountain. Everything is up or down hill.

For $500 would you go without a cell phone for 6 months?
Absolutely.  My cell is just a phone and I rarely use it. 

For $500 would you eat hamburger helper 3x a day for a month?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For $500 would you eat hamburger helper 3x a day for a month?

Yes, with veggie burger instead of hamburger. 

For $500, would you phone your ex at 3am and sing Gloria Gaynor's 'I will survive' as loudly as you can?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 21, 2013)

Absolutely! For $500 would you quit shaving your underarms for 6 months?


----------



## honeybee7 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oof!! 6 months ? I have to say no. Whaaaat aboout....... Wearing the same clothes for a month?!


----------



## slinka (Oct 22, 2013)

In a heartbeat lol.

For $500 would you give yourself a bowl-cut and rock it in public for a month?


----------



## saarahsmiles (Oct 22, 2013)

I just did 1 week ago... so, Yes

would you do "weekend at Barny's" from 'How I met your mother'?


----------



## Babs28 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes

For $500 would you go without makeup or doing your hair for a month?


----------



## slinka (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes

For $500 would you go without makeup or doing your hair for a month?
Absolutely.

For $500 would you wear a foundation 4 shades too dark in public/work/life etc. for 2 weeks?


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, no problem, although I might have to cut my hair short first. It would be a good excuse to do it.

For $500 would you let a 4 or 5 years old pick your wardrobe for a month?


----------



## wrkreads (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Absolutely.

For $500 would you wear a foundation 4 shades too dark in public/work/life etc. for 2 weeks?

@slinka you always post at the same time as me! LOL

It answer yours, yes, since I work from home, lol.

For $500 would you let a 4 or 5 years old pick your wardrobe for a month?


----------



## slinka (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, no problem, although I might have to cut my hair short first. It would be a good excuse to do it.

For $500 would you let a 4 or 5 years old pick your wardrobe for a month?
Oh god...yes.

For $500 would you go without a pedicure for a year?


----------



## slinka (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@slinka you always post at the same time as me! LOL

It answer yours, yes, since I work from home, lol.

For $500 would you let a 4 or 5 years old pick your wardrobe for a month?
HAHAHA I love it. We must be soul sistas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IndiaLynRose (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes (I rarely get them) For $500 would you be without your phone for a week


----------



## dawn767 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes (I hardly ever use/even know where my phone is half the time hah)

For $500 would you do your kids homework for the month?


----------



## Linda Hingis (May 1, 2014)

No.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For $500 Will you live without Internet for a year?


----------



## amygab1126 (May 6, 2014)

Not a chance...I wouldn't live without internet for a few days! (but my income depends on it)

Would you stop vacuuming your house for a whole year?


----------



## zadidoll (May 6, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> Not a chance...I wouldn't live without internet for a few days! (but my income depends on it)
> 
> Would you stop vacuuming your house for a whole year?


Yes! Our new house has hardwood floors through out the house so it's broom and mop only! LOL

Would you sit in a glass room for one hour filled with rats?


----------



## amygab1126 (May 7, 2014)

LOL Rats?! Not for thousands!

Would you post naked pics online for $500?


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 2, 2014)

Definitely No!

Would you eat someone else buggers?


----------

